# More holiday pics !



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal and Scamp with our friends westie Poppy








Exploring








Scamp enjoying a ribena ice lolly








At Solent beach


























Worn out !








Scamp








This is my bed !!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great photos, Scamp really is a big boy isn't he! I bet people mistake him for border collie


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Great photos, Scamp really is a big boy isn't he! I bet people mistake him for border collie


We got stopped on holiday by a little old lady who was admiring them both and that's exactly what she said !!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pics .. Thank you Frances xxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Love the ice lolly pic, I'll remember that for when Millie is hot and tired


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Loving the picture with the ice lolly, he really looks like he is enjoying it! Great pics


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

aww brill pics it looks like they had a fab time


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ice lollies or ice cream - he actually seems to go in a trance, closes his eyes and just licks till there's nothing left


----------

